# Help choosing lights



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I've been tasked to help a customer find good looking lights for the kitchen and bathroom.

I have seen this style light in the kitchen of a lot of newer luxury condos and apartments:









I am talking about the LED surface mounted light in the middle of the kitchen.

Would that be considered a nice light? Anyone know where I can find it?

Second, I need suggestions for bathroom vanity light, LED if possible. Something nice. 

I need help when it comes to designer issues.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You should find a nice Jewish girl to have in your little black book....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a sister!


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

home chepo has that surface mount light. they also have one that's oval.
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-Bay-Brushed-Nickel-LED-Round-Flushmount-DC016LEDA/204490455

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Those lights are sort of a pita.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I have a sister!


Does she coordinate fashions well?


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

yea they are pos. last commercial projections i was on they used those lights but the oval ones in all 300+ apartments. They don't look bad in a modern kitchen. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Ctsparky93 said:


> home chepo has that surface mount light. they also have one that's oval.
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-Bay-Brushed-Nickel-LED-Round-Flushmount-DC016LEDA/204490455
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk





MechanicalDVR said:


> Does she coordinate fashions well?


Ugh... Too real, I retract my comment, my sister suuuuuuucks.


Ctsparky93 said:


> yea they are pos. last commercial projections i was on they used those lights but the oval ones in all 300+ apartments. They don't look bad in a modern kitchen.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


Yup, sucks. BUT they look nice.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I would never pick out decorative lights. Peoples tastes are just too different.
A few years ago I was tasked with locating some exterior fans in a certain color. The only ones I could find were 44". Owner of the company approved them but when his designer wife saw them installed she had a fit. Demanded I replace them. Explained that it would cost x dollars and she flipped her lid. Cost me any future business with that company, but I feel it was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Spec, she will make the final decision, I am just going to give her some choices of lights that I could get. Just trying to make myself more useful, she could be a good client to have in my pocket.

Ctsparky, you're saying those lights are a POS, piece of sh1t?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Spec, she will make the final decision, I am just going to give her some choices of lights that I could get. Just trying to make myself more useful, she could be a good client to have in my pocket.
> 
> Ctsparky, you're saying those lights are a POS, piece of sh1t?


I always give them names and locations of local lighting stores. Then I'm out of the equation.

I'll purchase and pick up lights, but only after they make their selections.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

the build quality on them is bad but once they are up they don't look bad. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Spec, she will make the final decision, I am just going to give her some choices of lights that I could get. Just trying to make myself more useful, she could be a good client to have in my pocket.
> 
> Ctsparky, you're saying those lights are a POS, piece of sh1t?


Yeah Hack they are...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Any recommendations?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

How many lights/types of lights in the kitchen? 
Does she have a certain finish she wants?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Spec, she will make the final decision, I am just going to give her some choices of lights that I could get. Just trying to make myself more useful, she could be a good client to have in my pocket.


I'd give up on guessing what they're going to like. They can google around for what they like just as well as you can, except they know what they like, you're guessing. 

I'd start by suggesting the best quality, best to install, easiest to get a hold of line that's sold at a supply house where you get good pricing. Don't worry about the aesthetics. 

I'd rather work my way down from the top than start at Home Depot.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Also avoid restoration hardware!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> How many lights/types of lights in the kitchen?
> Does she have a certain finish she wants?


The kitchen is only going to need one surface mounted light. It's very similiar to the kitchen in the picture with UC lights and pendants.

I also need a vanity light.

This woman doesn't seem picky, it's just a spec house and she just wants something nice.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Hack.,,

I know what ya talking about that luminaire but the name of that company did escape my mind for a moment but I think Thomas or other compâny did make that .,,

but few were not too durable at all plus other thing what it kinda sucks in my personal option is wattage limitage .,, 

I know you want the LED which that is fine but watch the LED color format some may not blend in kitchen very well I know the 3000 K is kinda netural color so it may be a good balnce otherwise 3500 or 4100 will do it.

I am not sure what the wattage of them because I have ran some really crappy luminaires in my area the one I got it say 22 watts LED power but it was not really bright at all.,,


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Any recommendations?


I would put in some nice recessed in the main kitchen an a couple pendants above the bar.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Customer always supplies decorative fixtures unless it's a cheap POS going in a closet. Tell them to make sure to buy bulbs too. I either send them to Blowes or a shwanky lighting store. I have also had customers supply Ikea fixtures and am surprised at how good they are.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Also avoid restoration hardware!


Expensive garbage.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Surface mounted light.

And enough people told me that the customer should choose and supply it, thanks.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I have a sister!


That explains your heavy drinking ... of java.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Screw it, just do some single keyless fixtures.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Screw it, just do some single keyless fixtures.


LOL !!!

somecase it do work that way when the customers cant make up their mind at all. I do end up put a keyless socket that useally take care of their overloaded minds .,,,


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

YUP! And the call out to install the ones they pick IF AND WHEN they do..... Charge large.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Majewski said:


> YUP! And the call out to install the ones they pick IF AND WHEN they do..... Charge large.


Yuh .,, it do happend more than once before and with some resdentails top end side I can throw them some suprise and I never like to keep waiting for their decison so I just keep the ball rolling and get it done.

One inspector asked me why put in keyless socket in kitchen .,, I told him why due the customer cant make up their mind what they want it so I put in keyless socket for now until they make up their mind and he just laugh some and he pass my job on that.

yuh.,, the specail order items are worst some of the customers think they can get it overnight or next day and find a hard truth few of them do need a lead time to get it.,,

Oh well .,, not my issue with it but I just try to be flexiable some but I have to draw my line on that.

Once they do deciced what they want and they called me and I do charge extra for comming back and install it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

This is simple put.... People suck.


----------



## HoLeeFuk (Nov 13, 2016)

Not to toot my own horn here, but we've had a big spike in sales in these modern LED lights for vanity/bathroom mirror lights: 

http://i.imgur.com/QeHnWM7.png

Not sure if your budget allows.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HoLeeFuk said:


> Not to toot my own horn here, but we've had a big spike in sales in these modern LED lights for vanity/bathroom mirror lights:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/QeHnWM7.png
> 
> Not sure if your budget allows.


Welcome back.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry Hax, i don't even understand matching socks .......~CS~:no:


----------

